# Can sheep and goats eat the same thing?



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Can sheep and goats eat the same thing? I feed my goats a mix of barley, wheat, and corn


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes sheep can have that..I would be sure both sheep and goats have some form of alfalfa to balance the calcium phosphorus ratio....we feed our oats, barley and boss and mix one part of that with 3 parts alfalfa...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They can share everything but the minerals. Exactly WHAT you feed them and how much depends on their individual body score and production.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok thanks  I have heard that they can't share minerals. Also, should I mix minerals in the food if I decide to house sheep and goats together?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can feed a sheep and goat mineral free choice and then copper bolus your goats...this is the better way so they goats eat the mineral as needed....


----------

